

Multitaskers beware: your divided attention comes at a price - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/08/multitaskers-beware-your-divided-attention-comes-at-a-price.ars

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=786532>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=784104>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=783800>

